
Vixel: a WebGL path tracing voxel renderer - wwwtyro
https://github.com/wwwtyro/vixel
======
Risse
I cannot get the example code to work, tried it with Browserify and Webpack.

~~~
wwwtyro
Sorry about that, I neglected to include the glslify transform. It should work
in version 1.0.1 now.

